

First Digits in Sets of Numbers – Benford's Law - rollthehard6
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benford%27s_law

======
jaynos
Benford's Law is one of my favorite phenomenon. Radio lab has great story on
it [1] with a bit more color. The episode also has a good history of Erdos and
Erdos numbers.

[1] [http://www.radiolab.org/story/91699-from-benford-to-
erdos/](http://www.radiolab.org/story/91699-from-benford-to-erdos/)

